# show ribbon wall hanging



## kmh (Dec 29, 2011)

I found a way to display our many horse show ribbons vs leaving them sitting in a box where no one could see them. I created this wall hanging. It took me about 2 weeks to complete.

Thanks for allowing me to share.

Steph


----------



## Bingo's Buck (Dec 29, 2011)

That is a neat idea for old ribbons. I know we are bad about the box of ribbons where noone will see them. Maybe something like this would be a good way to bring them out for display.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful. I love seeing what people do with their show ribbons--especially in quilts.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome! Looks great, I have made pillows out of mine in kinda the same fashion.


----------



## anoki (Dec 29, 2011)

I love it!!! I soooo want to do something like this with my dog ribbons!! Maybe something for each dog....



when I get some free time...LOL

Thanks for sharing it!!!

~kathryn


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 29, 2011)

I love it too!!!!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 29, 2011)

I do sew. Any way of getting some instructions on how you did the ribbons on it? What type of material did you use for the main piece?


----------



## kmh (Dec 29, 2011)

Performance,

I would be happy to share how I made it. Each of the ribbons were sewn together with 1/4" seams (like making an article of clothing-seams on the underside of the ribbons). I did this so there was no stitching that showed on the top side of the ribbons, since the sewing needle will poke holes in the top side of the ribbon and show. I used a 1/4" seam so the words on the ribbons were visible. I pressed each seam with a medium heat iron....high heat will distort/melt the ribbon so use the iron carefully.

I made the lavender square first, then the pink, then the yellow squares, etc. After all of my squares were made, I then sewed a black border on each square's vertical end. Once I had a line of the 3 squares and black fabric together I then sewed a long black fabric piece on the top and bottom of each long horizontal line of squares. I then made a sandwich of the squares w/ black border, light batting in the middle and black fabric on the back. I sewed around each black square border to hold it in place. I started on the middle square and worked my way outwards. Once I had that done, I sewed on black quilt 2" binding to give it a finished look. I used a glue gun to place the rosettes on it.

I used fabric transfer paper to add our farm logo in the top row and the photo of my husband and our gelding driving in the center row. The ribbons on my husband's photo say Championship Stakes. He won his first driving class and I wanted to commemorate that event.

The black fabric is broadcloth. I have photos of some progression of the project. If you would like me to send them to you, drop me an e-mail [email protected]

Thanks for the compliments.

Steph


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 30, 2011)

wow what a great idea, love it looks fantastic



:wub


----------



## alongman (Dec 30, 2011)

What a good idea Steph!


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## little lady (Dec 30, 2011)

That is an awesome idea!!!


----------



## supaspot (Dec 31, 2011)

Ive often wondered how I could display my ribbons ..great idea


----------



## barnbum (Dec 31, 2011)

What a fabulous idea!! I've had others ask how the ribbons respond to needles--the satin fabric--did you have any trouble?


----------



## Jill (Dec 31, 2011)

I love it!!!


----------



## kmh (Dec 31, 2011)

Barnbum,

The satin ribbons are a little tricky to work with. I found the more the wall hanging was handled while sewing the entire thing on the sewing machine, the more the ribbons wanted to fray. I had to use fabric glue in a couple of places to hold the ribbon edge in place along the seams.

Steph


----------



## barnbum (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks, Steph. I will share that hint when I'm asked again! Maybe folks will ask you to make something of their ribbons...and you'll have a paying hobby!


----------

